# Moots at Ride the Rockies and BTC



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

Just an FYI for those of you that are doing Ride the Rockies or Bicycle Tour of Colorado this year, both of which hit Moots hometown of Steamboat, Moots is apparently doing special tours/events to coincide with the rides. Beware, I took a demo Vamoots at last years BTC and was forced to buy one over the winter as a result. 

The info below on RTR is from the Moots website, and I emailed Moots about the BTC and posted Moots response below: 

BTC: "We’ll be setting up a demo tent at the registration point (the high school). We’ll be handing out flyers with a map to the factory on them. Our open house will be from 3-8:00 on the 23rd , making ice cream with the ice cream bike and giving tours of the factory- fastest batch of pedaled ice cream gets a prize. We decided to have it that Saturday because on Sunday you’ll be going in the opposite direction to Walden –which I must say is a stellar ride. So take care, hopefully we’ll see you on the 23rd! Good Luck with the ride!"

RTR: "Ride the Rockies on a Moots, Visit the Factory and Enjoy Some Leg Cranked Ice Cream

Moots Cycles Celebrates Ride the Rockies with Bike Demos, Open Houses and an Ice Cream Bike

Steamboat Springs, CO – Moots Cycles is once again proud to partner with the 2007 Denver Post Ride the Rockies offering free road bike demos along the 422-mile route. This will be the fourth consecutive year Moots has been involved with the annual June cross-state tour.

Interested riders should stop by the Moots tent at Summit High School in Frisco, CO beginning Saturday June 16th at 12:00 pm to sign up for Vamoots or Compact demo road bikes. Moots bikes will be available daily, reserved on a first-come-first-serve basis. Riders’ bicycles will be transported via the Moots van to the afternoon’s destination.

After pedaling the first 98 miles of the 2007 Ride the Rockies, riders will find themselves in beautiful Steamboat Springs, CO, hometown of Moots Cycles. “We’re excited to have the 2007 route come through Steamboat,” said Jon Cariveau, Moots Cycles’ national sales manager. “This is a fantastic opportunity to demo a Moots for the day on the same roads that inspired our designs and to stop by the factory for a visit.” 

Moots Cycles will host an open house at the factory on Sunday June 17th from 1:00 pm to 
7:00 pm featuring factory tours, a free raffle, bike friendly refreshments and ice cream. Come watch homemade ice cream be pedaled to perfection with world’s only titanium ice cream bike. Riders can look forward to a second open house on Monday, June 18th from 7:00 am to 9:00 am as they begin their 44-mile pedal to Craig, CO.

The Moots factory is located at 2545 Copper Ridge Drive, just a few miles west of downtown Steamboat Springs. Look for signs and the silver and green Moots balloons!"


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I toured the factory last time it went through...highly recommended. Warning...it will make you lust for a Moots.  I resisted though.


----------

